# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Rat scammer - Warmane

## teenagedream1019

Accused Information

Dispute Date: August 29, 2021
Ownedcore Profile Link/User Name: mem...7-warmane.html (has a lot of other accounts, gonna link them at the end)
Instant Messenger username of Accused: Well, he has quite a lot of discords. 
Warmane#7428
Warmane#4686
ID: 877868256763985950
Payment Method Information: Paypal [email protected] (his email)



Dispute Information

What is the dispute about? Warmane.com coins (wow private server)
Dispute Thread Link: new...ane-coins.html
Other Sites Scam Link:
Value of Trade Involved: 30€ Euros
Did you use a middleman?: No
Provide more information on what leads to the dispute: Scammer

Proof

Instant Messenger Profile Screenshot: https://i.imgur.com/ImU03Co.png (he already changed his name here)
Entire Conversation Screenshots: 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
https://imgur.com/LKR75Xu (he blocked me here)
Paypal Detailed Payment Screenshot: https://imgur.com/PPZSWDg

Additional Information:
He wasn't an impersonator, just straight up a low life scammer.
Obviously not gonna get the money back but want this kid to get banned, so others don't fall for him.
his other accounts, or his friends accounts which +repped him:
mmo...-0-5-each.html
mem...zymongo96.html
mem...esdezahar.html
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mem...capped420.html

these accounts have to be his or his friends, since who the fuck would +rep a scammer  :Big Grin: 

also idk if you guys are able to check his thread edit history, but if you are, you can see that he constantly changed the discord username in the thread.

----------


## D3Boost

Warmane has been banned.

Scammer's details:

[email protected]

----------

